# Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it?



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

I was wondering if the SNAP ON SCAN TOOL is 
worth buying the $565 VW module for? Am i limited in its use for clearing and changing codes? has anyone else used this software setup? 
Heres the info from snap on
Description: 
1991–2002 Volkswagen and Audi Coverage.
Volkswagen Model Variations Include Beetle, Cabriolet, Corrado, Eurovan, Fox, Golf, GTI, Jetta, Passat, and Vanagon.
Audi Model Variations Include 80,90,100,200, A4,A6, A6 Wagon, A8, Allroad, Cabriolet, Coupe, S4, S6, S8, TT, and V8.
All Engine, Transmission, ABS, and Airbag Systems are Supported.
Covers up to 35 Additional On-Board Systems on Equipped Models.
New Detailed Parameter Definitions in Users Manual.
Powerful, Intelligent Data Groups Quickly Isolate the Parameter Values Required for Diagnosis of Engine, Transmission and Airbag Systems.
The Only Scan Tool Covering European Vehicles that Provides Datastream Recording and Playback.
Exclusive Readiness Code Setting Charts for Validating Repairs and Emission Testing.
Expert Mode Provides Advanced Diagnostic Factory Tool Capabilities.
Codes, Data, Actuator Tests, and Functional Tests for 66 VW/Audi Engines, includes Coverage for VW Diesel Systems.
Advanced Oil and Service Light Resetting Procedures.
Includes cartridge kit with adaptors, Personality Key™ and instruction manuals.
Footnote: 
*Last 2 digits of cartridge stock numbers indicate model year coverage.
Additional Description: 
No other scantool even comes close to putting this much diagnostic power in the palm of your hand. Snap-on offers the most complete line of advanced technology FAST-TRACK® Troubleshooter cartridges for diagnosing driveability, transmission, and ABS problems, as well as emission tests for domestic cars and many Asian imports. And the scanner is a tool you can profit from now and down the road without fear of obsolescence! Every primary cartridge can be PROM updated, and all new cartridge releases will be fully compatible with the scanner.
Additional Features: 
3-year warranty
Complete trouble code description for GM, Ford, Chrysler, Jeep, and many Asian imports.
Large backlit display with clear, simple direction, and plenty of displayed data, organized how you want it, with printer and terminal output capability.
Lasting tool that will not become obsolete.
Versatility to test engine, transmission, body, ABS, and airbag systems.
Proven fixes for the most frequently occurring problems, plus insight to many common symptoms.
Scanner support Hot Line: 800-424-7226.
Fast and easy testing with scroll and select operation.
Display engine serial data and 4 customizable waveforms on PC systems with MT2500GRFX system.
Fully compatible with Snap-on Counselor® II Oscilloscope.
Generic OBD-II for testing Asian, domestic, and European OBD-II vehicles.
Patented under US Patent 5,442,170.


Product Specifications 
Stock Number MT25001302 
Name Cartridge, Primary, VW/Audi (1991-2002) 
Price** $565.00 

THINK ITS WORTH IT?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*

VAG-COM can do WAY more for WAY less money.








http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/vag-functions.html


----------



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? ([email protected])*

But i can do the payment plan on this item and niot have to front money for a laptop just yet. Unless i could get hooked up from Ross Tech??? i allready have the Snap On Scanner So i was tryingto weigh the options between buying a new laptop and the Ross Tech stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*

Even including buying a used eBay laptop for ~$200, you're still ahead of the game, see this page for PC requirements:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_1.html#PC-Requirements
Ask Snap-On if they:
* Support dual K-Lines (needed for 2002+ Audis)
* Support KWP-2000 protocols (needed on many 2001.5 and up)
* Can show, graph and log 3 groups of measuring blocks simultaenously.
* Support 7-Digit PINs for Immobilizers
* Plan to have a reasonably priced hardware upgrade that supports the direct-CAN diagnostics that will be needed on upcoming VW/Audi platforms (the new A8 is the first).


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:06 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? ([email protected])*

With Ross Tech will i just recieve the software and the cable?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*

Yes, visit our website for more information. Also, this thread may be of interest to you:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/...12480


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? ([email protected])*

I have VagCom and I just read and cleared some codes on a friends A3 Golf 2.0. It needed a throttle body cleaning and the front oxy sensor replaced. We fixed it and it's fine. A guy at a shop used the SnapOn diagnostics and came up with different error messages having to do with the transmission. ?????????????? Don't know if the shop guy was a moron or if the VAGCom works better, but it was interesting. The car has now been driving around for over a month and there is no CEL. So I guess it's fixed. I have used VagCom on many cars and am very happy with it.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*

I have a friend with that Snap-On scan tool, he paid $800 but got all kinds of cartridges and manuals with it. Its very versatile and worked pretty well, especially on early 90's asian cars...VERY cool!
IMHO VAG-COM is better for VW/Audi stuff cause its designed for it and its what most guys I know use for VW/Audi's. The Snap-On tool is far more versatile but not quite as dub/Audi friendly. 
You could get by with the Snap-On but everyone here speaks VAG.


----------



## BLUE-32 (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? ([email protected])*

I have both the Snap on modis and the vag-com. The snap on unit is a little more generic, it has most of the vag-com capabilities but not all. Snap on is capable of working with other cars, if your striclty only doing VW then get the vag-com. Also the price you listed is only for the sofware cartridge, you still need to buy the $2,400 scanner to go with it. Its cheaper going with the vag-com.


----------



## Oxide_Imports (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (BLUE-32)*

i allready have a the Scanner just wondering about buying the VW cartridge... Im thinking i can find a cheap tablet PC and the OBD TOOL to fix my VW demand for now.... Well see how everything goes. 
Thanks for all your opinions


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oxide_Imports* »_i allready have a the Scanner just wondering about buying the VW cartridge... Im thinking i can find a cheap tablet PC and the OBD TOOL to fix my VW demand for now.... Well see how everything goes. 
Thanks for all your opinions

Keep in mind that opto-isolated interfaces (including that sold by obdtool) are not compatible with our newest Beta version of VAG-COM:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/download/beta/current.html


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (Oxide_Imports)*

If cost is an issue, then what happens in a few years (like next year) when it can't do new VWs? Heck, can it even do Touaregs now? You find yourself needing for fork over more $$ so you can handle what is coming into your bay.
With VAG COM, I paid my $99 for the software a few years back and like anyone else, gotten a ton of free updates as the software has been improved. Heck... got a free update just this morning. 
There is your upfront cost... then there is the updating cost....


----------



## T.BagnRI (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (penclnck)*

not to mention if you had a problem communicating with the comp or module just try and call snap on for help.







my snap-on dealer and i get along great but he would be clueless since he is only a salesman.ross-tech offers a phone to call in case such problems arise and i have had to do it a few times and had great results thanks to Uwe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like mentioned already,you would be better off getting a laptop and buying vagcom,free updates(unlike snap-on) and alot more functions available to use.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (T.BagnRI)*

I personally hate the snap on tool. Its very clumsy and annoying. the only one I have used had trouble with OBD I vw's. I don't know if it was just the tool I was using or all of them.


----------



## Drivbiwire (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Is the SNAP ON Scan Tool with the VW Software Worth it? (life.love.regret)*

Hands down the VAG-Com is the way to go. If you need to do anything with a VW the odds are its going to require the more sophisticated functionality otherwise you are going to have to direct your customers to a VW dealership for servicing of the problem. 
The system they have designed has always worked perfectly and let me tell you having the right tool for the right job is priceless!!! The easy updates they offer plug and play into your shop PC. Having all the codes on tap is great for the odd faults that you can run into.
HUGE thumbs up for the Vag-Com!
DB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

